# Retrofit EntryNav HU in F45



## mussorgsky (Oct 20, 2016)

I am trying to retrofit my head unit from basic media to entrynav on my F45. 

It looks like it's a plug and play thing and the screen did shows the navigation stuffs. But when I unplug it and put it back again, it starts showing blank screen but is lighted on the background so that means it has something to do with resolution. However, I had already coded it to support my 8.8 inch screen. Thus, does anyone knows whether I can reset this head unit connection with the car? When I read the ECU via E-Sys, the HU_ENTRYNAV did not shows any green icon for the CAFD.


----------

